# ,  / > Yaesu >    Yaesu

## RD4WA

.
, ,  ,       Yaesu - YF-100 500Hz   XF-110 C.  - FT-890.   .  YF-100   .

RD4WA Rudolf

----------


## RD4WA

,     ,   -  ?

----------


## RZ3AGI

XF110  890,    .        .  ,     TCXO-4,      ,   ,      ,   ,  .
   SSB  - ?

----------


## ua6dx

SSB   .  .    .   . 
p.s.     FT920  ,    ...

----------


## RA3AKF

> SSB   .  .    .   . 
> p.s.     FT920  ,    ...


      "NB" 920- 
http://www.ua6dx.ru/e107_plugins/con....php?content.7 
    :    ? 
   ?

----------

